# Converting a U.S. RV for use in the UK



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Advice please? 

I've just bought an RV and I need to decide what to do when I get it back to the UK. 

Do I install a 230v to 110v transformer and use american appliances since it is an american RV designed to use american equipment. 

Or do you convert everything to 240v? 

The prices vary enormously as you can imagine (the first option obviously costs a lot less). I've had some quotes from Itchy feet and RV Imports to name a few , but I am still no wiser. 

Any and all advice from options to recomended business' greatly appreciated.


----------



## 109561 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi AJHales, we just converted our Fourwinds 5000 to full uk spec electrics, we used Signature motorhomes in westcroft Wolverhampton about a grand + VAT. 

The guys there are first class and very helpful. 

Highly recommended. 

Rodeo Dan.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks Dan .

How many UK sockets did you have fitted?


----------



## 109561 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi AJ, we had all the sockets except the one in the bathroom (this has been blanked off). I think it is 12 in total, they also left 1 socket 110V for the microwave.

dan.


----------



## 111324 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have converted a number of campers to 240v. It is very important to run a 240v microwave as the US ones are designed for 60Hz and the UK is 50Hz. This can cause safety issues, and seeing as microwaves are very cheap that is the best bet. Also, 240/110v transformers can take a very heavy "startup" current and knock out the circuit breakers in a lot of camp sites. You can get round this by either fitting a soft start system or by connecting up using a "Y" connector using two sockets to feed your system. Mind you, some camp site commandants might not like that! Do not use the yellow transformers that are used on building sites etc to power drills etc. These will overheat with continous use. I usually run a dual set up for both voltages, so the transformer runs the a/c, fridge etc and the 240v circuit the rest. The more you can run on 240v the better as you can then use a smaller transformer to avoid the problems mentioned earlier.


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for your post Paul.
I would ideally like to keep the microwave as it is built in and is a combination convection variety which may be both hard to replace & expensive. But I'm open to suggestions.
Andy


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Truckcamperpaul said:


> by connecting up using a "Y" connector using two sockets to feed your system. Mind you, some camp site commandants might not like that! Do not use the yellow transformers that are used on building sites etc to power drills etc. These will overheat with continuous use. I usually run a dual set up for both voltages, so the transformer runs the a/c, fridge etc and the 240v circuit the rest. The more you can run on 240v the better as you can then use a smaller transformer to avoid the problems mentioned earlier.


This can be a very dangerous tactic if the EHU post is wired up from 3 phase electrics and the sockets are on different phases, not something I would contemplate doing unless I knew for certain they were on the same phase.

Olley


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Convert it to 240v

Why go to all the trouble of buying in the U.S.A., importing, registering and then

not bothering to finish the job right ?


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Any recommendations Billy on who to do the conversion?  

Any recommnedations on what to do and what not to do? :roll: 

Hoping to get my RV at the beginning of June so I still have a bit of time to do some more research. Looking forward to this weekend (Peterborough) as a chance to put faces to names and talking to people who have been there before me 8) 
Just wish we had a motorhome to stay in 
:big4: 

Andy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Ha! mines due in on 20th May.
I've been chatting to Motorhome Medics, and Darrens been very helpful, I have no connection to this company other than the enormous sum of money Darrens paid me to say how good he is.............................................................................................what do you mean I'm not s'posed to tell them that?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Andy,

Whilst I am not an expert, I am an electronics engineer!

There are some around who will tell you exactly what to do and people like damondunc who will do the job at a fair price.

I believe the best thing is to have a few 240V sockets and keep everything as 110 VAC. With regards to the 50 and 60 hz this was only really a problem with older units like mine and entailed replacing the charger from an old transformer version to the newer digital ones. Otherwise, like mine they will pack up at some point.

You can, like me, go simple and have a 240V - 110V transformer which will supply the existing sockets in the RV. Remember that almost everything you will need to plug in will have a switch mode power supply, which basically means it will work from around 85 - 250 VAC. Check your laptop/mobile phone chargers. Even your portable TV or DVD player!

So what will you need 240V for then? Well the odd device may still need 240V. I get by with 2 sockets whose only purpose seems to be electric heating and vacuuming when at home. I used a standard socket with an earth leakage trip for this.

To be honest this is the simplest method and will do what you want. But you may prefer to spend lots of dosh and get the whole thing converted. Then again you may want to keep the dosh and spend it on friends, like me! For wine, whisky, beer and anything else nice like that!

Best regards

Chris
ps where are you based. I am sure one of us must be near by?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

So, clearly having a better grasp on the subject than me, which, incidentally is no recommendation, can I pinch some info?
Can the existing cabling for the 100 sockets cope with 240 running through it? or do I need to change all the wires as well if I go the whole, " change everything route?
sorry to hijack a bit, but hopefully it'll help the OP


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I would not use the existing wiring if I where you. You may come up with similar problems that were on my RV when I bought it!

The had done exactly that. Put 240V into the complete system and left all the sockets as American ones! Don't ask. But the worse crime was putting 240V into the 110V trip switch in the bathroom. Which as you can imagine kept tripping, thank goodness as this lead me to finding the DIN rail mount fuse which was behind the control panel, wrapped in electrical tape and lying on the floor!

Keep the 110V wiring for 110V. If you want additional 240V sockets wire them independently.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

righty ho, and thanks alot for that.
I've been given soooo many versions of what you can and cant, should and shouldn't do, its making something which really shouldnt be complicated into a very conplicated thing indeed


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Andy

I have no tecnical knowledge whatsoever. 

All the major dealers would advise you 

As well as them try ( in no particular order )
Star Spangled Spanner
Mobile Rv
Stateside Tuning
Motorhome medics
Gold

Anyone else is welcome to add to this list !

I simply cannot see the point of not having it done properly. 

I have used most of the above , including Itchy feet, and found them 
all honest, knowledgable and reasonably priced.


----------

